# Drum Rod and Drum Season?



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello everyone!
What is everyone's favorite red drum rod and reel?
Does it matter what you have?
Also, when does red drum season begin and when do the drum run?


I don't want anything over $200
I surf fish but have never caught a red drum (really want to!) 
Do you have to put a certain line on the rod?
What size and type weights do you use?



Sorry for the newb questions,
Thanks for any advice or awnsers,
Buckeyenut10


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

For starters, where do you fish? Big drum or small, theres a big difference in rods and reels needed.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Well I fish in oak island, North Carolina. I pretty much suck at fishing! So I guess whatever red drum I can eat and is fun to catch.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Also I'm not sure where to catch a red drum.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

buckeyenut10 said:


> Hello everyone!
> What is everyone's favorite red drum rod and reel? *Fusion Mag and Daiwa Sealine 20SHA*
> Does it matter what you have? *Personal preference, use what you like and fits your throwing style the best*
> Also, when does red drum season begin and when do the drum run? *The commonly known drum run is in the fall. There is no exact start date but I personally like to start late September.*
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks fishingman!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

There is a wealth of knowledge that can be accessed by using the search box in the top right corner of this website. Years of posts in there with about everything you need to know to target drum. Good luck!


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

There has never been a drum caught on Oak Island, especially not about 500' to the left of the inlet
charlie


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah and im gonna try to be the first


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

buckeyenut10 said:


> Well I fish in oak island, North Carolina. I pretty much suck at fishing! *So I guess whatever red drum I can eat* and is fun to catch.


Then that implies puppy drum......not big drum.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I catch most of my pups on 7' 1/4 -3/4 rod , 3/8 oz leadhead and a Gulp.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

12' Carolina Cast Pro Rod with a 656 Akios reel. Both can be bought by clicking on the Cast Pro or Distance forums on this web site!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> 12' Carolina Cast Pro Rod with a 656 Akios reel. Both can be bought by clicking on the Cast Pro or Distance forums on this web site!


Ya, but that will set you back $600.

DAN

Buy a starter of the market place and go make birds nests learning to cast in and you might just catch a drum.
Even a blind squirl finds a nut once in a while. 
I'm living proof of that.
I've caught pups but never bowed up on a real DRUM yet.
But I'm just a newby too.
Spring break is the middle of March and I hope to get it all together down in Texas on PINS for a week.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep spend $200 and then spend 500 - 600 later makes since......collage


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

only thing there is pups, bronzo


bronzbck1 said:


> 12' Carolina Cast Pro Rod with a 656 Akios reel. Both can be bought by clicking on the Cast Pro or Distance forums on this web site!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Joe that is my pup rod unless there pups are under slot size the 10' & the 11' rods paired with a 555 Akios are my smaller rods, heck I use a 13' 3-7oz rod for Pomps


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

You can grab a Rainshadow 1509 from Rod Father for $200.00 and add your reel of choice...


----------



## Saltwateraddict (Jan 31, 2014)

*Drum Rod & season*

Fall (October is usally fall peak) or Spring (April to mid -May is spring peak) would be best. No need to to go Crazy on a rod. Get a Penn Battle 5000 spinning reel with 15lb line of your choice. I personally like berkley big game Clear but that is certainly up to you. A 9' foot surf rod Tica or whatever you like preferrably graphite that will throw at least 5oz of lead should work fine. Use a standard hi/lo rig or two hook bottom rig as they are called with a simple pyramid sinker. Weight is determined by how rough the ocean is and how much current. Light seas and current 2 oz should be plenty rougher you may need more weight up to 5oz. You can certainly catch them when it is rough and sometimes the rougher the better. You probably will need a different set up for throwing more than 5oz.. I would use a 2'0 - 3'0 gamakatsu octupus circle hook. Best bait is the freshest bait. I prefer cut finger mullet caught out of the surf and fresh shrimp works well also. More bait stealers when using shrimp. I like to fish the surf around the inlets. While the above setup will catch a forty plus inch drum this is truly more suited for puppy drum up to 18" and slot drum 18" to 27". Hope this helps and good luck. Remember that half the fun is learning as you go.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't drum fish but shark fish. Just get a daiwa sl30sh, or penn 650ss. Put either one on a 10ft okuma longitude heavy action. My 650ss on a longitude with 40lb power pro just drags 3ft sharks right in. I cast farther with the daiwa though.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Saltwateraddict gave you a good affordable option as well.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Saltwateraddict said:


> Fall (October is usally fall peak) or Spring (April to mid -May is spring peak) would be best. No need to to go Crazy on a rod. Get a Penn Battle 5000 spinning reel with 15lb line of your choice. I personally like berkley big game Clear but that is certainly up to you. A 9' foot surf rod Tica or whatever you like preferrably graphite that will throw at least 5oz of lead should work fine. Use a standard hi/lo rig or two hook bottom rig as they are called with a simple pyramid sinker. Weight is determined by how rough the ocean is and how much current. Light seas and current 2 oz should be plenty rougher you may need more weight up to 5oz. You can certainly catch them when it is rough and sometimes the rougher the better. You probably will need a different set up for throwing more than 5oz.. I would use a 2'0 - 3'0 gamakatsu octupus circle hook. Best bait is the freshest bait. I prefer cut finger mullet caught out of the surf and fresh shrimp works well also. More bait stealers when using shrimp. I like to fish the surf around the inlets. While the above setup will catch a forty plus inch drum this is truly more suited for puppy drum up to 18" and slot drum 18" to 27". Hope this helps and good luck. Remember that half the fun is learning as you go.


All good info for Pups and Yearlings......


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

they use yacks from what I know down there if you want to get serious in catching. I use light stuff, takes more talent, hahahahahahahhahahahahah


bronzbck1 said:


> Joe that is my pup rod unless there pups are under slot size the 10' & the 11' rods paired with a 555 Akios are my smaller rods, heck I use a 13' 3-7oz rod for Pomps


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I know what you mean, I've been catching all my pups & yearlings for the past three months on 7 & 8 foot trout rods. Fun fun 
The rods listed above are bait rods with the 12' rod being the most popular on Hatteras Island for pups!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The 7' trout rod is the PERFECT rod for pups unless you have to launch it to get to them.. Been using that combo for many years now,and absolutely hate catching pups on a "real drum rod"....


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone, I will post pics if i get anything.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Saltwateraddict said:


> Fall (October is usally fall peak) or Spring (April to mid -May is spring peak) would be best. No need to to go Crazy on a rod. Get a Penn Battle 5000 spinning reel with 15lb line of your choice. I personally like berkley big game Clear but that is certainly up to you. A 9' foot surf rod Tica or whatever you like preferrably graphite that will throw at least 5oz of lead should work fine. Use a standard hi/lo rig or two hook bottom rig as they are called with a simple pyramid sinker. Weight is determined by how rough the ocean is and how much current. Light seas and current 2 oz should be plenty rougher you may need more weight up to 5oz. You can certainly catch them when it is rough and sometimes the rougher the better. You probably will need a different set up for throwing more than 5oz.. I would use a 2'0 - 3'0 gamakatsu octupus circle hook. Best bait is the freshest bait. I prefer cut finger mullet caught out of the surf and fresh shrimp works well also. More bait stealers when using shrimp. I like to fish the surf around the inlets. While the above setup will catch a forty plus inch drum this is truly more suited for puppy drum up to 18" and slot drum 18" to 27". Hope this helps and good luck. Remember that half the fun is learning as you go.


So do you catch your own mullet in the surf? 


Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Saltwateraddict (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes. During both the Spring and Fall the finger mullet will run in the surf. I use a 6 foot cast net to catch them. If no finger mullet is available in the surf roe mullet purchased from a seafood store will work. Try and get the freshest bait possible. You can look at the eyes for a good indication of how fresh they are. If they are clear they are fresh and if the look cloudy/milky then they are older. Fresh bait will stay on the hook better. With roe mullet just scale the side and cut the fillet off with a knife and cut into chunks about thumb sized or a little larger. With finger mullet just cut the whole mullet into sections about a 1.5 inches wide. Good luck!


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Saltwateraddict said:


> Yes. During both the Spring and Fall the finger mullet will run in the surf. I use a 6 foot cast net to catch them. If no finger mullet is available in the surf roe mullet purchased from a seafood store will work. Try and get the freshest bait possible. You can look at the eyes for a good indication of how fresh they are. If they are clear they are fresh and if the look cloudy/milky then they are older. Fresh bait will stay on the hook better. With roe mullet just scale the side and cut the fillet off with a knife and cut into chunks about thumb sized or a little larger. With finger mullet just cut the whole mullet into sections about a 1.5 inches wide. Good luck!


I've never caught bait in the surf, how far out do you wade to get them?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

most the time just stroll around on the beach and you'll see pods of the then cruise by can nab them pretty easy only getting wet up to your knees.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thx, they just look like little brownish grey minnows right


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Buckeye. Fishing near the Cape Fear on Oak Island you made need a little stouter rod due to the current. All good advice on here. Sad thing is there are no big rum down this way . Only those up to about 30 inches. Take a peek at the Bible and read up on reading the beach and some of the drum rigs and two hook bottom rigs. finding some cuts and deeper water near the beach and you should be good to go.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thx, yeah fishing down here isn't as good as I wish it could be


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

Buckeye you have officially started a monster thread haha. Everyone who has anything to say about drum will be on here. That being said I prefer a 6'6-7' medium action with a 3500-4500 size reel (penn of corse for me)

For pups that is. Completely different for the big boys


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

For OKI drum all u gotta do is get on the pier in the mullet run and sling cut bait right behind the breakers. If there was any big drum you might catch one but since their isn't


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

fishin757 said:


> Buckeye you have officially started a monster thread haha. Everyone who has anything to say about drum will be on here. That being said I prefer a 6'6-7' medium action with a 3500-4500 size reel (penn of corse for me)
> 
> For pups that is. Completely different for the big boys



Making a monster thread is the plan!


----------

